# Fleetwood Mac



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How should I describe this thread?

From Blues to Bubble Gum - The Decline of Fleetwood Mac.

Okay. I'm one of these guys who believes that Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac is the REAL Fleetwood Mac. Now, I will admit that the songs from the Buckingham/Nicks era are well written and Buckingham is a good, innovative guitarist, but the songs are still bubblegum pop - which do not care for at all. I also think South Park got Stevie Nicks right in the Osama Bin Laden episode. Yes, her vocals make me think of a goat.

This has been going through my mind for years. Now it's out. There.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Thats a fairly good analogy. Certainly the Peter Green era had a more blues and serious side to it. Never saw the South Park episode, so cannot comment about that.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've won quite a few bets playing "name this band" with the first Fleetwood Mac album!

Just a great group that really should have changed its name slightly once they became completely different. I would like to buy so more early stuff by am always afraid I will end up with the later stuff.

TG


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't really know their real early stuff. I guess I should check it out.

IMO, "Rumours" is one of those must-have albums for everyone!


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I sort of agree. I don't know why they didn't just rename the band since it was mostly new personnel, new music and new songwriters and singers.

I do, however, like the second iteration of FM and I find Stevie Nicks' bleating rather sexy!

My smilies are broken.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Lindsay Buckingham can do no wrong in my mind. The man is genius personified. So I have to got with: post-Green FM is waaay better.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in the camp of much preferring the earlier stuff. I remember being blow away the first time I heard "Need Your Love So Bad", and not believing that it was the same band who had recorded Rumours etc. If you've only heard the Tusk/Rumours era stuff, you should do yourself a favour and pick up some of the Peter Green era Fleetwod Mac. I dont think there are many guitar players who have the touch of Peter Green on guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Lindsay Buckingham can do no wrong in my mind. The man is genius personified. So I have to got with: post-Green FM is waaay better.


Yes, Buckingham is very good, Nicks still sounds like a goat.

(You must see South Park episode 509 - Osama Bin Laden has Farty Pants)


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Green Manalishi (With the Two-Pronged Crown)

Didn't realized until a few years ago that it was original Fleetwood Mac song. But then I didn't realize there was an original Fleetwood Mac either.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Have that south park season, and was going to say something about It.

I'm not a huge FM fan, but I still prefer the early albums to the recent ones.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think they both have great stuff, and not so great stuff. My favorite song from them is Peacekeeper which I think proves they aint washed up just yet.........


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Yes, Buckingham is very good, Nicks still sounds like a goat.
> 
> (You must see South Park episode 509 - Osama Bin Laden has Farty Pants)


Yea, I've seen that. There's very little music out there where I care to listen to the vocals. As long and Lindsay is playing she can bleat away and I won't notice. Big Love was one of the first tracks I learned when I picked up guitar. It'll always have that special spot for me...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HdXbiB354us
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JZgWbbv_iJM
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oLecK7f34WM

I guess it's not that I care about Fleetwood Mac as much as I do Linday Buckingham! :smile:


----------



## The Nazz Are Blue (May 12, 2006)

Peter Green wasn't the only great guitarist in the original FM. Danny Kirwan was a monster too:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY&mode=related&search=

but of course, Peter Green had it down with feeling. Unmatched: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=rxux5LdmjQU&mode=related&search=


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The Nazz Are Blue said:


> Peter Green wasn't the only great guitarist in the original FM. Danny Kirwan was a monster too:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=HQ8AcEYTEFY&mode=related&search=
> 
> ...


Not to mention Jeremy Spencer on slide.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bSZHT2XvoLM&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jmB4N3_5mXc&mode=related&search=

This would be my "unmatched" song from Peter.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tr0pph9L7zk


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

absolutely no comparison except in the name.

Early FM with Peter Green was a monster band.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

dwagar said:


> absolutely no comparison except in the name.
> 
> Early FM with Peter Green was a monster band.


 They certainly were a monster band! There is a great 6 CD box set called "Fleetwood Mac - The complete Blue Horizon sessions 1967-1969". Has all the released tracks plus tons of alternate takes. LOL, there is also lot's of studio chatter and swearing at each other. Highly recommended!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

What a coincidence this thread came up. I was driving yesterday and listening to my CD of "Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac Live at the BBC". There's a real cross-section of music on that disc, from heavy blues to a couple that sound live Elvis impersonations.

I appreciate that early stuff and FM's "new" stuff (since their re-forming in '70 and their later commercial success) but I wish thay had changed their name back then as the new FM bears zero resemblance to the old FM.


----------

